# I like to harp on imperfections on pre-production cars so my post was moved here



## Uricasha (Feb 19, 2017)

DaGlot said:


> A couple more from the the Thomas Preisler post on Facebook:
> 
> View attachment 1632
> 
> ...


Looks like a rain water collection device in that hood gap


----------



## rjhoskins (Apr 9, 2017)

Matthew Morgan said:


> Looks like a rain water collection device in that hood gap


I was thinking a copy of the Porsche GT3 front?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BWAHAHA!
Which moderator created that title?


----------



## rjhoskins (Apr 9, 2017)

garsh said:


> BWAHAHA!
> Which moderator created that title?


Not sure my post would be classified as 'harping', but I do agree, funny nonetheless.


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

garsh said:


> BWAHAHA!
> Which moderator created that title?


Only the Devious Diva would be this funny!  Good show!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> BWAHAHA!
> Which moderator created that title?





el crucero said:


> Only the Devious Diva would be this funny!  Good show!


You got it, y'all know I don't do funny... 
Besides, I thought 'harping' was playing a tall instrument that produces very soft music... With English as a second language, and all... 

By the way, I only know @MelindaV as our 'Great RC pic Huntress'.... So, Devious Diva?? Surely you did not mean Master Trev?!?!


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> You got it, y'all know I don't do funny...
> Besides, I thought 'harping' was playing a tall instrument that produces very soft music... With English as a second language, and all...
> 
> By the way, I only know @MelindaV as our 'Great RC pic Huntress'.... So, Devious Diva?? Surely you did not mean Master Trev?!?!


Nope,not Trev. So who does that leave?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> By the way, I only know @MelindaV as our 'Great RC pic Huntress'.... So, Devious Diva?? Surely you did not mean Master Trev?!?!


I thought he was talking about you


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I thought he was talking about you


That explains it, @el crucero !! 

Except... 't wasn't me...


----------



## Uricasha (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Very clever, kudos, but somebody has WAAAAAAAY too much time on their hands. If you have this much time, take a deep breath, grab the crappiest I-phone in your arsenal, drive around and take some pictures of a Model 3 that might be driving through your neighborhood! They're everywhere!


----------

